# Had a puker!



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Took 8 y/o out of Cranberry today for a couple hours. Mud as far as the eye could see! Set up in 42ft heading west straight out of Cranberry. Nothing until I reached east side of Huron dump. Had 3 doubles and was only able to capitalize on one of the doubles as the boy slept on the floor! Only managed 7 (should have had 12) but junior sawed logs then chunked all over my boat. 5 of my 7 came on a vEYErus Bandit from Eriegardless, the other 2 were on Lamborghini! Speed was 1.5-1.7, leads were 100-120 on a west troll. First time running that color, I like it, a lot !!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

NOT COOL !! Pictures were fine until RALPH showed up !!!
Kelly has some fine lures !!!!!


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

rangerpig250 said:


> Took 8 y/o out of Cranberry today for a couple hours. Mud as far as the eye could see! Set up in 42ft heading west straight out of Cranberry. Nothing until I reached east side of Huron dump. Had 3 doubles and was only able to capitalize on one of the doubles as the boy slept on the floor! Only managed 7 (should have had 12) but junior sawed logs then chunked all over my boat. 5 of my 7 came on a vEYErus Bandit from Eriegardless, the other 2 were on Lamborghini! Speed was 1.5-1.7 on a west troll. First time running that color, I like it, a lot !!!


we gotta get or rest; especially when we're with the one we trust the most and when we aren't driving..what's the big deal old man? lol..probably the best picture I've seen this year..hope and pray many more excursion ya'll..


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

God, I remember the days laying in the bottom of a 14’ boat that my dad would rent out of Marblehead and blowing chunks all over it.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

tnt1958 said:


> NOT COOL !! Pictures were fine until RALPH showed up !!!
> Kelly has some fine lures !!!!!


Seriously? We see fish being filleted and game being dressed on this website....and that bothers you?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

guppygill said:


> God, I remember the days laying in the bottom of a 14’ boat that my dad would rent out of Marblehead and blowing chunks all over it.


I had a date like that in High School. Didn't go back for a second.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

rangerpig250 said:


> View attachment 353733


I think I have a Flicker Minnow that looks almost exactly like that........


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

berkshirepresident said:


> I think I have a Flicker Minnow that looks almost exactly like that........


That's possible but I couldnt tell you for sure or not. But I can promise you...I spent hours in the paint room trying colors, wipe off with acetone, try again and again to get this color pattern. All the way to the template I made.for the stripes.

Looks like a great day Ranger...sorry about Jr! 

Fish on!!!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Remember 50+ years ago fishing on the Lake with my dad and his fishing partner in their Lyman boat around Rattlesnake. Got a little queasy but was fine. We docked and they stopped at some Italian restaurant on the way home. Had a nice spaghetti dinner which I quickly deposited on the sidewalk in front of the picture window of the crowded restaurant. Took a lot of years to live that one down.....your picture of your son brought back that memory!!! Haha


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Eriegardless said:


> That's possible but I couldnt tell you for sure or not. But I can promise you...I spent hours in the paint room trying colors, wipe off with acetone, try again and again to get this color pattern. All the way to the template I made.for the stripes.
> 
> Looks like a great day Ranger...sorry about Jr!
> 
> Fish on!!!


I haven't caught a single fish on it, though....so I'll gladly trade you.
Great looking lure, regardless....and I much prefer Bandits.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

Eriegardless I met the guy, he and his wife are terrific, he's a perfectionist his custom painted lures are fantastic.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

ranger pig nice job considering the water color out of huron, I went to the Islands and fished and landed 6 in an hour the had to call it quits. Be carefull about taking young ones out, when my kids were young some of them got sick and didn't want to fish again. I fished between the monument and kelleys, maybe a foot of visibility, Clean water south of gull wanted to fish there but had to head in.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

penalty box said:


> ranger pig nice job considering the water color out of huron, I went to the Islands and fished and landed 6 in an hour the had to call it quits. Be carefull about taking young ones out, when my kids were young some of them got sick and didn't want to fish again. I fished between the monument and kelleys, maybe a foot of visibility, Clean water south of gull wanted to fish there but had to head in.


 Yeah, I tried talking him out of going believe it or not! I even showed him a video of the lake as my buddy was out there. He was adamant to go after finishing his school work . I asked him frequently if he was doing ok, he said I’m just bored. He laid down on the floor and that’s what did him in. I made him stand up because two boats were driving by close to me and I didn’t want them to think I was running 6 rods by myself. As soon as he stood up the chum fest began !


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

What kind of dad are you ? Teach Jr to chum overboard doubles might have been triples.Nice job


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

youngblood said:


> What kind of dad are you ? Teach Jr to chum overboard doubles might have been triples.Nice job


I think it took us both by surprise


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Fruit Loops will match your bait better.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Did you at least have a fork for the big chunks ??


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Losing sight of the horizon is one of the quickest ways there is to get sea sick.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it legal to put a chum line on Erie.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> Did you at least have a fork for the big chunks ??


----------



## RANGERTED (Jun 12, 2013)

Hang in there dad, your so lucky to have that little dude in the boat with you..puke and all!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

rangerpig250 said:


> Took 8 y/o out of Cranberry today for a couple hours. Mud as far as the eye could see! Set up in 42ft heading west straight out of Cranberry. Nothing until I reached east side of Huron dump. Had 3 doubles and was only able to capitalize on one of the doubles as the boy slept on the floor! Only managed 7 (should have had 12) but junior sawed logs then chunked all over my boat. 5 of my 7 came on a vEYErus Bandit from Eriegardless, the other 2 were on Lamborghini! Speed was 1.5-1.7, leads were 100-120 on a west troll. First time running that color, I like it, a lot !!!


we always called it chumming for eyes when we had one hanging over the side of the boat.

the next time you go out you might try calling your doctor and get a script for the motion sick patches if he's not to young. its the only way I can fish. they are good for 3 days each. I put one on the night before I go out. they go behind the ear but have a tendency to come off if I sweat a lot.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

bromine tablets - chew two - works for my 10 year old - we get into 5 footers I even pop them.

Port


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice job out there. We went out for a bit but after seeing miles of chocolate water we put the boat back on the trailer and headed to Muzrik. Made for a longer day but we didn’t have to contend with those rollers... these days the wife is my fishing partner so I try not to push it. 
Ended up by Kellys, P-10’s, 60/60 worked out for us.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

portney said:


> bromine tablets - chew two - works for my 10 year old - we get into 5 footers I even pop them.
> 
> Port


Bromine Tablets????


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

PDNaz said:


> Bromine Tablets????


Think he meant Bonine, it works well!


----------



## FearGod (May 29, 2008)

Bromine sanitizer for pools. Google motion sickness medication Bonine maybe.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Bovine tablets


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the bad thing about most pill they make me as sleepy as va sleeping pill. and I tried all the pills before trying the patches. I still got sick in rough water with the pills. I have felt a little queasy with the patches in rough water buy have never upchucked. if you don't want to use the patches try motion ease. its a liquid that you apply behind the ear.


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

They make Dramamine for kids. Works great for my 7 yo Granddaughter.


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

I've had someone use the electronic bracelet that worked for them... I think it cost around $70...


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Can I have a 5 yr old out there and keep 12 eyes?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

He’s becoming quite the seasoned veteran LOL!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Alwaysanglin said:


> Can I have a 5 yr old out there and keep 12 eyes?


yes as long as he catches his 6.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=bon...j0j7&hl=en-US&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Bonine tablets - spelled it wrong - apologies.

Port


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Alwaysanglin said:


> Can I have a 5 yr old out there and keep 12 eyes?


Yes


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

ducknut141 said:


> It's hard for them to do that when they are sleeping


Agreed , that’s exactly WHY we didn’t!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

FearGod said:


> Bromine sanitizer for pools. Google motion sickness medication Bonine maybe.


Perfect example why one shouldn't get their medical advice from a fishing forum.....


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Alwaysanglin said:


> Can I have a 5 yr old out there and keep 12 eyes?


Story last year or year before were DNR check on a guy with his young son. Everything was OK until the little boy said to the DNR that it was his best fishing trip. I caught 10 fish dad only got 2. He got ticketed.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

stampman60 said:


> Story last year or year before were DNR check on a guy with his young son. Everything was OK until the little boy said to the DNR that it was his best fishing trip. I caught 10 fish dad only got 2. He got ticketed.


I also heard a story ( I have no facts) that years back there was a disqualification from the Fall Brawl because a young kid was allowed to reel in all the fish on that trip.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

,


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

rangerpig250 said:


> I also heard a story ( I have no facts) that years back there was a disqualification from the Fall Brawl because a young kid was allowed to reel in all the fish on that trip.


true story


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Now how would it work if you were using electric reels like they use in the ocean?
Would the fish go on the net man's limit??


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

ducknut141 said:


> You can take them with you but they have to reel in their own fish. We took my grandson and only kept what he reeled in


To each their own, I would only gone home with one had I chose to do that. I chose to reel in my limit as well.


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

rangerpig250 said:


> To each their own, I would only gone home with one had I chose to do that. I chose to reel in my limit as well.


I can tell you, if I am fishing with one of my grandsons (that don't get to fish much) he will reel in each fish! If the ODNR guy insist on giving me a ticket..well... he'll have to give me a ticket.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Eriegardless said:


> I can tell you, if I am fishing with one of my grandsons (that don't get to fish much) he will feel in each fish! If the ODNR guy insist on giving me a ticket..well... he'll have to give me a ticket.


there is always Barney Fife cop somewhere.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

stampman60 said:


> Story last year or year before were DNR check on a guy with his young son. Everything was OK until the little boy said to the DNR that it was his best fishing trip. I caught 10 fish dad only got 2. He got ticketed.


who claims the fish. they guy that reels, the one that hands him the rod after setting the hook, or the one that nets the fish.

what about the dad that holds the kid and rod from going overboard and helps the little kid crank it in... who claims that one?

i would like to meet a person that was cited for this. i don't believe that an ODNR person would cite for this.

heck, perhaps the kid just can't count - we all know the public schools are not what they use to be...


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I would let all my grand kids reel them in, and then if we get stopped tell them to tell the truth and I would just pay the fine, but I would go to my court date and let the judge decide, who knows he might have grand kids as well. As long as we are not over the boat limit I think he would take it easy on us. I would tell the game warden see you again in court. Another option would be to release everything after the kid lands his 6th, or he could hand the rod over before the fish is brought aboard, anyways small chance of officer questioning a kid.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I always keep ginger ale on the boat. (has to be made with ginger) It has worked many times if people tell me early enough. I've even got sick once every 10 years. Now the ginger ale has helped me when I need it. Like me, if he kept fishing after the puke, he's hooked on fishing. Dramamine always has to be taken an hour before and then during. So not to be used, unless they take before riding. 

Also, make sure not to troll directly down wind. set up 30 degrees or more away, and any fumes will stay out of boat.

Good luck,
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I think this has been answered before, but the one who holds the rod when fish is netted, has caught the fish according to ODNR.
Rickerd


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just don't post it and it won't matter


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

ducknut141 said:


> Just don't post it and it won't matter


Am I misinterpreting your reply’s ? I feel like you are taking jabs at me here! You’ve erased one of your responses already, did I say anywhere on my post that my son didn’t reel in the very first fish? To clear things up, my son reeled in the first fish! Now go troll elsewhere if that’s why you’re doing!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

talk to your doc about the patch. my doc had me just cut one in half for the kids. worked great...


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Not trolling by the way it's two.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

try this one. bring an apple and force it down. Back when I used to fish real rough conditions in the Pacific, that helped me. I second the sleepiness from the patch and the bonine or dramamine. Id rather not be out there than be so sleepy and doped up I can't enjoy myself, guess it effects everyone differently. Plus, the cottonmouth I got was horrible with that drug, the dramamine that is.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

ducknut141 said:


> Not trolling by the way it's two.


My bad , you’ve deleted two.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

You mean my buddy was lying when he said that staring into a bucket and watching a sinker roll around would make me feel better? Damn him I'm kicking his ass! No wonder it never worked


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I still get sick, have used everything...last year we trolled from Geneva, West along shore- I was fine until we turned back with the wind, engine fumes blowing at us, boat waffling on waves and I blew chunks.. BUT my buddy suggested I drive...and it definitely helped. 
My point is, maybe let Junior drive at times? 
Nice rig Rangerpig!- hope to see a Ranger in my driveway soon.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

BaddFish said:


> I still get sick, have used everything...last year we trolled from Geneva, West along shore- I was fine until we turned back with the wind, engine fumes blowing at us, boat waffling on waves and I blew chunks.. BUT my buddy suggested I drive...and it definitely helped.
> My point is, maybe let Junior drive at times?
> Nice rig Rangerpig!- hope to see a Ranger in my driveway soon.


I let him sit on my lap and steer, he gets a kick out of it. He does well in big waves, he got bored and laid down, that’s what did him in! And thanks , love my Ranger, she’ll be for sale in about 2yrs, getting me another !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the patch has never made me sleepy. and if not for the patch i would have gave up big water fishing long ago. i just put one under my watch band the night before going fishing. i sweat bad and they have a tendency to come off from behind the ear. put one on and your good for 3 days. so a sat and sun trip would be good with one patch.

if your insurance doesnt pay for them try goodrx.com.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

rangerpig250 said:


> I let him sit on my lap and steer, he gets a kick out of it. He does well in big waves, he got bored and laid down, that’s what did him in! And thanks , love my Ranger, she’ll be for sale in about 2yrs, getting me another !


Don't mean to change your post.... Which Ranger do you have now...Which one do you want & Why? I'm hoping to go with a 620VS or 621VS... been checking on them for over a year, I don't want FS as I don't fish big water as much as inland lakes.. PM if you want or?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

BaddFish said:


> Don't mean to change your post.... Which Ranger do you have now...Which one do you want & Why? I'm hoping to go with a 620VS or 621VS... been checking on them for over a year, I don't want FS as I don't fish big water as much as inland lakes.. PM if you want or?


I’ll PM ya


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

BaddFish said:


> I still get sick, have used everything...last year we trolled from Geneva, West along shore- I was fine until we turned back with the wind, engine fumes blowing at us, boat waffling on waves and I blew chunks.. BUT my buddy suggested I drive...and it definitely helped.
> My point is, maybe let Junior drive at times?
> Nice rig Rangerpig!- hope to see a Ranger in my driveway soon.


given the right conditions, anyone is susceptible to sea sickness, including those of us out there many days... Oh wait, not Brett, the other captain that runs my boat - he is a never.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

One of my very favorite things about this thread (besides the fact that it's this long and all about seasickness) is that there's a really good chance that the son will be able to look back on this when he's a dad and have a good chuckle.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

If the weather isn't too cold, have the sick person take off as many clothes as possible and wet them down. Bucket of water or wash down pump. If you are shivering from the cold, you will not puke! Every time I have done this, it has worked immediately! The worst thing you can do is get warm/hot. The wrist bands with the dot that goes on your p6 acupressure point also work very well, if you get the ones that are adjustable. The ones that are elastic do not provide enough pressure. Also I have not tried them, but the new anti seasick glasses show real promise.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Brings back memories growing up. A 5 gallon bucket was my best friend for many years. I knew I’d get sick but you couldn’t keep me from going out on the lake. Glad to see him hanging out with day fishing.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

captainshotgun said:


> If the weather isn't too cold, have the sick person take off as many clothes as possible and wet them down. Bucket of water or wash down pump. If you are shivering from the cold, you will not puke! Every time I have done this, it has worked immediately! The worst thing you can do is get warm/hot. The wrist bands with the dot that goes on your p6 acupressure point also work very well, if you get the ones that are adjustable. The ones that are elastic do not provide enough pressure. Also I have not tried them, but the new anti seasick glasses show real promise.


Thank you Captain! I agree with your "don't get hot" theory for sure.... But I guess i never took it to that extreme... I will do that next time. I want to apologize in advance for anyone that sees a middle aged man in his tighty whiteys out on the big pond! Please don't call the authorities..


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

P.S. I already bought the glasses... they are only $25 and worth the try for me!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

when i feel a little queasy with the patches i use a dab of motion ease i get at the marina behind my ears and the queasy feeling goes away.


----------



## motorboatin (Jun 8, 2016)

It's funny how much of a turn this thread took. Good report and good on you for taking you son out. If it's a choice between puking and fishing that's a no brainer. 
My wife turns green at the thought of being on a boat, 2 of 4 kids get car sick, 1 kid will turn green from a tire swing, 1 has a cast iron stomach (like myself).
So mommy and 3 kids get patches behind the ear on road trips, they have not yet been on the boat. 

I have only ever turned green on deep sea trips, and even then I can link it directly to coffee. Coffee vs seasickness is a hard choice for sure! 
I have a retired Coastguard buddy that ALWAYS brings ginger ale and pretzels.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Coffee, Now I know. Thanks Motorboatin.

I've been sick only handful of times. But it happened to me last year on a great day in 3-4 footers for walleye. I had my six in box and was coaching the other 2 guys how to activate the erie dearie at the splash for the hits. I netted a fish from another and spent 5 mins getting the lure out of the net. When I looked up, it was food out over the back. Guys asked if I wanted to go in, I said He!! no, keep catching your fish. I drank a ginger ale and came around. Since I have replaced the net bags with nylon coated type and they work great to minimize hook tangles. Looking forward to this season starting on Saturday or Sunday. Weather permitting.
Rickerd


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

If your queasy, you might have the virus. you should go to the dock as soon as possible. That will leave more fish for me.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

rickerd said:


> Coffee, Now I know. Thanks Motorboatin.
> 
> I've been sick only handful of times. But it happened to me last year on a great day in 3-4 footers for walleye. I had my six in box and was coaching the other 2 guys how to activate the erie dearie at the splash for the hits. I netted a fish from another and spent 5 mins getting the lure out of the net. When I looked up, it was food out over the back. Guys asked if I wanted to go in, I said He!! no, keep catching your fish. I drank a ginger ale and came around. Since I have replaced the net bags with nylon coated type and they work great to minimize hook tangles. Looking forward to this season starting on Saturday or Sunday. Weather permitting.
> Rickerd



one of the things i have learned is to do tasks looking at the horizon. what that means is you may glance down but spend more time looking out. if i have to tie knots or even worse untangle a couple of steel lines. do it standing at the rail and glance at mess and then look out on the water. looking down into the boat while trying to untangle steel AND wearing damn reader glasses now days will wack me on even a slightly bouncing day... if there is really good movement in the boat that day, i will back into the corner of transom and do task at hand while looking over the opposite rail. ahh the tricks you learn.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

stampman60 said:


> If your queasy, you might have the virus. you should go to the dock as soon as possible. That will leave more fish for me.


no stay out, don't want to infect others...


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

BaddFish said:


> Thank you Captain! I agree with your "don't get hot" theory for sure.... But I guess i never took it to that extreme... I will do that next time. I want to apologize in advance for anyone that sees a middle aged man in his tighty whiteys out on the big pond! Please don't call the authorities..


I have found that if you are shivering you won’t puke.


----------

